# Looking for RP



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi folks, I'm just a Tiger who is new to this furry world, though not new to having the heart and spirit of a furry.  I'm looking for RP, though I'm not sure what sorts, again being new.  I hope to find RP opportunities, and a chance to both be creative and have fun and to make friends.

If anyone wants or needs a big (really big) Tiger around, feel free to message me.  I hope to hear from some folks.  =^_^=


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi, I’m Foxtrot


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

Heh, hi Foxtrot.  I’m Drax =^_^=


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> Heh, hi Foxtrot.  I’m Drax =^_^=



Heh, how are you


----------



## Signaturefox (Nov 23, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> Heh, how are you


So, have you ever RPed Before?


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm good, thanks for asking!  I’ve done a fair bit of RP, mostly on Skype or Messenger and the like.


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 10, 2018)

I continue my solitary search...the forums and the FA page itself seem to yield very little to nothing for a lonely tiger.  I’m starting to wonder if I’m just not meant to even try...I’ve been alone too long, seems.

It was worth a try.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I continue my solitary search...the forums and the FA page itself seem to yield very little to nothing for a lonely tiger.  I’m starting to wonder if I’m just not meant to even try...I’ve been alone too long, seems.
> 
> It was worth a try.




Hello fellow tiger!


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello fellow tiger!


Greetings to you!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I continue my solitary search...the forums and the FA page itself seem to yield very little to nothing for a lonely tiger.  I’m starting to wonder if I’m just not meant to even try...I’ve been alone too long, seems.
> 
> It was worth a try.


Greeting.  Don't give up just yet, it just might take some time.


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 10, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Greeting.  Don't give up just yet, it just might take some time.



You’re too kind.  I do continue to hope for a break in the antisocial barrier somewhere, hah.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> Greetings to you!


are you still looking for someone to rp with?


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m always looking.  I’ve had some success, but not much.


----------



## Penza (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello! I'm looking for a RP so, message me if you're still looking.


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, there!  RP is good...what sorts are you looking for?


----------



## Penza (Jan 24, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> Hi, there!  RP is good...what sorts are you looking for?


I'm not looking for anything specific, I'm good with most types of RP! Did you have any specific types of RP you wanted to try?


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 24, 2018)

I’m pretty open, what do you like to RP?


----------



## Penza (Jan 24, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I’m pretty open, what do you like to RP?


Recently I've been doing mostly romance type RP (Both SFW and NSFW) I usually do M/M but, I'm chill with whatever. I've also done adventure, fantasy and story based RP.


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 24, 2018)

Sounds good.  We can whip something up and have fun


----------



## Penza (Jan 24, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> Sounds good.  We can whip something up and have fun


Nice, is there any apps or anything that you usually use for RP?


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 24, 2018)

I talk on Skype, if you are able.


----------



## Penza (Jan 24, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I talk on Skype, if you are able.


Yeah, I use Skype. What's your Skype account?


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 24, 2018)

draxgoldfur


----------



## Penza (Jan 24, 2018)

Alright! I'll start a chat.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I'd like to RP


----------

